# kernel



## manardrs.jb (Jul 16, 2011)

Could anyone put up a link for the cm7 stock kernel. Thankx


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't have a link, but if your wanting to flash back to it, just reflash the whole Rom without wiping anything.


----------



## manardrs.jb (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah but I just would like to have the file on hand but thanks for the reply


----------

